# They love those carrot tops!



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Wren and Pro enjoying some fresh carrot tops. Prospero must have heard me telling him that he better smarten up and eat his veggies! Smart little guy!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What good boys!  Eating their veggies. They're so handsome!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute and good eating their veggies  I never thought of giving Spike carrot tops aswell. I should try it sometime


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

what good boys


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There adorable and such good boys, eating up there veggies


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I love their markings. They are beautiful.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there any left over for me or have they eaten them all up? (mind you i would only want the orange part of the carrott)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea mine love carrot tops as well i fed a bunch to the rescued ones and they new it was good for them great pic to


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, I think Prospero looks a little surprised about the picture taking, and Wren looks like he's laughing at Pro's reaction. 

I originally started giving carrot tops to a budgie we had when I was a teen after reading somewhere that it can initiate bathing with budgies. And boy did it ever, Quigley would go nuts jumping and somersaulting in the greens before he would eat them. Sometimes Wren will bath in them, but Pro wouldn't be caught dead!


----------

